# Turbo Clearance in an E39



## justlikemusic (Jul 19, 2008)

I wanted to know if anyone had many pics of the turbo exhaust manifold setup on any E39 turbos about? I seen the black one, the 523i Jimmy yu's i think?... however I have access to a very good deal on a top mount M50/52 manifold, and really considering this route right now. I don't think a T3 would fit there very well though, even with moving the ABS right out the way it would be a crap, but I'm sure it' do-able, anything is do-able. However, anyone with the ABS relocation details would be appreciated if they could shed some light on it.


----------



## SwapMag1c (Mar 30, 2009)

i have just recently thought of this for my 2003 530i. can anyone shed any light on this? i was lookin at peicing one together.


----------



## justlikemusic (Jul 19, 2008)

Well if possible I am currently looking at a system which would be very cheap to install and easy to remove. If I could use the stock headers for a bottom mount T3 setup that would be ideal. I might have to use a rear manifold on the front and make a Y pipe there going to 2.5" and then T3 flange. The oil lines and intercooler piping is the easiest part. Then exhaust from the turbo back. I can keep my stock exhaust there for when I get defected and have to take it over the pits. I'd say this could all be done for under $1000. First though I will have to be removing the gearbox as the ZF 5HP19 in mine is on it's way out and I think it has a D clutch gear broken because there is some noise in there. I'll update once the box is done.


----------



## boosted 528 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a few pics of what your trying to do. I currently have a cheap manifold on the car that bolts up to my Hp66 turbo. I had to have to passenger side motor mont bracket,that I had fabbed up so my turbo could clear Its massive 4inch inlet. 
My exhaust Is made up of 3.5'' aluminum piping. Hopefully next week I can find time to make my Intercooler piping , and order my headgasket.

keep you posted. 

These pics are alittle old, sorry


----------



## THOR'SVR4 (Dec 9, 2009)

^^^ any progress?


----------



## boosted 528 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry for such a late response. The car is much further along than it was in that pic. Hopefully soon Ill have a full write up


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

deleted


----------

